# Homelite UT10705B manual?



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone have, or know where I can get a Homelite Bandit UT10705B manual in .pdf? I am working on a friends chain saw and I don't know the spark plug gap or the fuel mixture ratio. He's an 82 year old farmer and has no manual for it. I would love to print a manual for him. Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If no one has the exact manual,this one may at least answer some of your questions.Hope it helps.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

lawnburner said:


> Does anyone have, or know where I can get a Homelite Bandit UT10705B manual in .pdf? I am working on a friends chain saw and I don't know the spark plug gap or the fuel mixture ratio. He's an 82 year old farmer and has no manual for it. I would love to print a manual for him. Thanks


.025 will work for sparkplug gap, fuel mix should be 40:1


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys,
That worked. It runs great. If Anyone has the manual I would still like to download it for him. tireburner


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Try this site:
www.chainsawr.com
Very reliable


----------

